# playin with some chub



## Drellix (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey whats up everyone, ive been lurking about these forms for a number of years and never thought of an interesting topic to talk about. I just want to say that i'm glad this community exists and that there are others out there who enjoy some of the things that I have always enjoyed. Not sure if this is the correct form for this but here goes: Who likes to play / have their chub played with? How do you do it, and do you find it arousing? I want to hear opinions on both sides whether it be the one being played with or played.

Personally, I like a woman who is evenly proportioned so no matter where I go there is something soft to feel. Ive had a few girlfreinds who have liked it, some didn't. I think for me personally I would like someone who is OK with that even who finds it to be a turn on. I think it probably feels good on both ends, I am a fairly skinny guy but I always wondered what It would feel like to be big.


----------

